# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Ingrown hair or cancer?

## Clara

I've had this odd bubble/pimple or mass that is directly on the top of my butt crack (so very elegant I know). It started out small, roughly the size of half a pinto bean. It got progressively bigger until the point to where it hurts to sit down, lay down, drive my car...etc. I want to pop it but I don't know if that would make cancer spread if it's cancer?

----------

